# new guy on the block



## wombat (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi all,

just completed registration so I guess I am the newest around. I just got interested in Bodybuilding recently by influence from a friend and visit the gym almost everyday for 2 hrs. I look forward to trading posts and threads with u guys soon although I would be asking lotsa simple basic questions pretty often... here's to hoping I don't trip myself lol

A quick question here though : should I take mass gainers together with a well-balanced diet or is the diet itself good enough?


hope to hear from u ....


----------



## GFR (Apr 9, 2006)

wombat welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2006)

wombat welcome to IM!


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 12, 2006)

wombat said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> just completed registration so I guess I am the newest around. I just got interested in Bodybuilding recently by influence from a friend and visit the gym almost everyday for 2 hrs. I look forward to trading posts and threads with u guys soon although I would be asking lotsa simple basic questions pretty often... here's to hoping I don't trip myself lol
> 
> ...



2 hours a day!?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2006)

_Welcome to IM _


----------



## wombat (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome, appreciated it.

Hi Steele20 :

I generally break that up into bits. I spend about 40 mins in the wee hours of the morning doing cardio-related exercises e.g. steps, cycling, the likes, then about half hour or so intensive just before lunch for my biceps and triceps, and another half hour between 4-5 p.m for shoulder and chest. The rest of the 2 hours is then reserved for light weights and some stretching. Do you think that's too much or too little?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------

